# Word for the day  bumptious



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2015)

bumptious

[buhmp-shuh s] 

adjective

1. offensively self-assertive, disagreeably conceited, arrogant, or forward

a bumptious young upstart.

Synonyms pushy, forward, cocky, cheeky, brash.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 16, 2015)

That's a new one for me, Josiah. Do you know any people like that?


----------



## Georgia Lady (Apr 16, 2015)

I know many people like that.  They have an ego the size of Texas.  Most people do not like them because they are so cocky and arrogant.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2015)

Shirley said:


> That's a new one for me, Josiah. Do you know any people like that?



I certainly knew a goodly number in the high pressure corporate career I started out in. After my midlife crisis and once my wife and I started selling antiquarian books and we specialized in children's books, our clientele of children's book collectors was the nicest, kindest, least bumptious group of people imaginable.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 16, 2015)

Josiah, I have some really, really old Little Golden Books.  They are in excellent condition. Somebody told me they were worth a lot of money. Maybe you can tell me; are they?


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Shirley, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you. That's a big help.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 16, 2015)

Bumptious - love that word.

Onomatopoeia?


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Bumptious - love that word.
> 
> Onomatopoeia?



Well maybe, but I'm not sure. If the word meant awkwardly clumsy then maybe I'd a say onomatopoeia.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 16, 2015)

My son can be bumptious on occasion and gets all bent out of shape if I mention it. I don't like bumptious.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> My son can be bumptious on occasion and gets all bent out of shape if I mention it. I don't like bumptious.



I can well understand your feelings. When I encounter a bumptious person my instinct is to move away. Hard to do when it's a family member.


----------

